# Fungus on guppies how to treat with plants and snails in the tank



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was looking at my guppies to day and it looks like they have white ptachies on them so I am guessing they have fungus but how in the world to I treat them the meth blue bottle its bad for plants and I have Moroxy but it saied nothing on the bottle about plants or snails I also have a bottle Ap plus thats for fungus and fin rot and nothing about plants or snails nether 
Diana


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you are sure its a fungus and not columnaris, use the Maroxy. Shouldn't bother the plants.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

what about the apple snails I could care less about wipeing out the pest but I really dont want to hurt them sence there the last of the ones I hatched last Feb 
Diana


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont know. I dont keep snails. The manufacturer's website should shed some more light on the subject.


----------

